# Favortie Football Teams?



## DavidSanders (Oct 18, 2009)

What is your favorite NFL team? Also, if you only like the NCAA you can say that team, or both. Oh, I guess you can put down your favorite European teams too for all the people that live in Europe. 

It is the weekend so I was just wondering if other cubers happened to be watching the games, and if so, which ones they are watching?

Also, there is a poll where you can choose which type of football you like.

Edit: Ignore the part about the European League.


----------



## Edward (Oct 18, 2009)

NCAA

Miami Hurricanes
FSU Seminoles
Florida gators
lol, pretty much all Florida teams.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 18, 2009)

Pittsburgh Steelers 
and the Eagles? (Gotta love Vick, lol)
Oh and I hate the Vikings, cause I hate Favre.


----------



## DavidSanders (Oct 18, 2009)

I forgot to post mine. Atlanta Falcons and Georgia Tech


----------



## Kian (Oct 18, 2009)

Rutgers, Giants.

FYI- NFL Europe is defunct.


----------



## DavidSanders (Oct 18, 2009)

Kian said:


> Rutgers, Giants.
> 
> FYI- NFL Europe is defunct.



Really? I did not know that. I must not watch ESPN enough. 

As for the Giants, I bet you wish they could be doing a little better at the moment.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 18, 2009)

CFL isn't on the list... BOMBERS ARE PLAYING TODAY!!!


----------



## Kian (Oct 18, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> CFL isn't on the list... BOMBERS ARE PLAYING TODAY!!!



Neither is the league my high school played in. We're only talking about real teams...and defunct ones.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 18, 2009)

Kian said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > CFL isn't on the list... BOMBERS ARE PLAYING TODAY!!!
> ...



NFL is boring. CFL is intense.


----------



## Kian (Oct 18, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



Most ridiculous statement of all time.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 18, 2009)

How can people like college football? If they aren't pros who cares?


----------



## DavidSanders (Oct 18, 2009)

Edmund said:


> How can people like college football? If they aren't pros who cares?



I think the reason people like college football is because unlike the pros they are not getting payed to play. So most of them are playing mainly for the love of the game. This may sound ridiculous, but it makes sense to me. Also, people like to watch the college that they went to, or their parents went to.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 18, 2009)

Kian said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



Right... tell my why NFL is better.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 18, 2009)

Leeds United You're all doing it wrong. You're thinking about _American_ football


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Oct 18, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



Because they're better.
That's the reason the Olympics get international coverage and not my high school sports league. People like watching excellent people over very good.


----------



## Kian (Oct 18, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



Because the CFL is full of former American college players playing a game with ridiculous rules because they couldn't make a real (read: NFL) team.


----------



## dbax0999 (Oct 18, 2009)

The Bears and Notre Dame


----------



## 04mucklowd (Oct 18, 2009)

DavidSanders said:


> What is your favorite NFL team? Also, if you only like the NCAA you can say that team, or both. Oh, I guess you can put down your favorite European teams too for all the people that live in Europe.
> 
> It is the weekend so I was just wondering if other cubers happened to be watching the games, and if so, which ones they are watching?



Shouldn't it be what *american* football teams you like
You might give people the wrong idea


----------



## lilkdub503 (Oct 18, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Leeds United You're all doing it wrong. You're thinking about _American_ football



PWNT. Football in 99% of countries is what us Americans call soccer. We happen to call a game we play with mostly our hands to be "football." That being said, my favorite football team is FC Barcelona, NFL Philadelphia Eagles, and NCAA Oregon Ducks.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Oct 18, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Leeds United You're all doing it wrong. You're thinking about _American_ football



LOL
Spurs


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 18, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Leeds United You're all doing it wrong. You're thinking about _American_ football


I was waiting for someone to say that...
I find American football to be boring now. I used to be a Bills fans. Hockey and baseball interest me infinitely more now (more strategy, I think is the reason).


----------



## AREScuber (Oct 19, 2009)

I like the Giants, i have season tix and i went to XLII super bowl. It was sick. my favorite NCAA teams are Northwestern b/c my dad went there and Michigan because it's in the big ten. Hate Pats and USC. Go Dragons AFL (Arena Football League). I went to one of there games and it was actually pretty cool


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 19, 2009)

Lol I'm the only person who voted for European League... I like tennis. Football is stupid IMO.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 19, 2009)

I have never followed football. One of my main peeves is that, because I'm from Sheffield, people always assume that I either support Wednesday or United.

In truth, I support neither.


----------



## ZamHalen (Oct 19, 2009)

In the NFL my favorite team is the Cowboys.In NCAA I like the Texans


----------



## Kian (Oct 19, 2009)

ZamHalen said:


> In the NFL my favorite team is the Cowboys.*In NCAA I like the Texans*



Though they may not be good, the Texans are certainly an NFL team...


----------



## Edmund (Oct 19, 2009)

Kian said:


> ZamHalen said:
> 
> 
> > In the NFL my favorite team is the Cowboys.*In NCAA I like the Texans*
> ...



ha ha


----------



## ZamHalen (Oct 19, 2009)

Woops i meant texas lol oh well that failed


----------



## Edmund (Oct 19, 2009)

ZamHalen said:


> Woops i meant texas lol oh well that failed



Ha ha, yeah that happens to all of us. lol.


----------



## rob558 (Oct 19, 2009)

PATRIOTS


----------



## Edmund (Oct 19, 2009)

rob558 said:


> PATRIOTS



They were pretty crazy today.


----------



## rob558 (Oct 19, 2009)

yea they were that game was ridiculous im kinda pissed that they did not score 60 points though


----------



## idpapro (Oct 19, 2009)

WAC western athletic confrence, mainly the fresno state bulldogs


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 19, 2009)

NFL- Indianapolis Colts
NCAA- USC Trojans!


----------



## Edmund (Oct 19, 2009)

rob558 said:


> yea they were that game was ridiculous im kinda pissed that they did not score 60 points though



Ha ha yeah. People who had Brady in their fantasy football are set.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 19, 2009)

Steelers and Gators.
Nuff said.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Oct 19, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Pittsburgh Steelers



Yeah Steelers!


----------



## Edmund (Oct 19, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Pittsburgh Steelers
> ...



Nice I see your from Pittsburgh as well. Are you a big Pens fan like me?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 19, 2009)

MIAMI DOLPHINS FOR THE WIN!!!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Oct 19, 2009)

NFL, all about the Falcons!

NCAA, Georgia Bulldogs!


----------



## cardsNcubes (Oct 19, 2009)

NCAA: Texas. All day, everyday.
NFL: Pittsburgh Steelers.


----------



## DavidSanders (Oct 19, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> NFL, all about the Falcons!
> 
> NCAA, Georgia Bulldogs!



Yeah! Go Falcons! 
I feel good after that win.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 19, 2009)

NFL
Green Bay Packers!!!


----------



## Edmund (Oct 19, 2009)

cardsNcubes said:


> NFL: Pittsburgh Steelers.



YES! Steelers are so the best.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Oct 19, 2009)

NFL: 
Green Bay Packers

NCAA:
Alabama (I have to like them, I go there!)
Wisconsin 

#1 in the Nation!!!!


----------



## lilkdub503 (Oct 20, 2009)

ajmorgan25 said:


> #1 in the Nation!!!!



No. Only in one poll, but in the B(C)S standings, you guys are #2. But it all comes to the SEC Championship. And we know the same number of OLL's!


----------



## LNZ (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't live in the US.

But from O. J Simpson association alone, the NFL team Buffalo Bills.


----------



## NBcuber (Oct 21, 2012)

Washington Redskins


----------



## aznanimedude (Oct 22, 2012)

NBcuber said:


> Washington Redskins



Good man


----------

